# WTB 20"rims.....Schwinn S2



## huipbas (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello there, somebody must have a set of 20"Schwinn S2 rims for sale, I am sure. I need 2 very nice rims. Only the rims. Many thanks !!!


----------

